# Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????



## tuscha108 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Was für Vorfächer benutzt ihr wenn ihr auf Hecht mit der Fliegenrute geht.

Ich habe es mit Flexonit versucht 0,20mm bin aber nicht begeistert.

Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten???? welche Knoten verwendet ihr dann auch?

MFG 

Tuscha108:vik:


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Beim Hechtfischen - egal mit welcher Methode - sollte als Vorfachmaterial nur Stahl zum Einsatz kommen. Bei DMAX hat Matt Haynes in Irland auch beim Hecht-Streamern ein Stahlvorfach verwendet, was er auch ausdrückllich erwähnte.....


----------



## Mikesch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Hallo tuscha108,

dass du mit einer Flexonitspitze am Streamervorfach nicht zufrieden bist kann ich verstehen. 

Ich verwende 7-Strand Material als Vorfachspitze bei der Hechtfischerei. Als Verbindung zwischen Stahl und konischem Monovorfach verwende ich einen Pitzenbauerring.
Aufbau ist ganz einfach.
An ein ca. 50cm langes Stück Stahl (9 kg Tragkraft) wird ein Einhänger, recht praktisch beim Streamerwechsel, und ein Pitzenbauerring getwizzelt, der Pitzenbauerring ans Vorfach geknotet, fertig.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Hallo
Genau wie Martin sagt, nur Stahl verwenden. Ich persönlich verwende Drenan 7x7. Aber nur das ummantelte. Das ohne Nylon splittert schnell auf. Das Ummantelte einfach mit Klemmhülsen versehen. Ca 40cm lang. Direkt an den Haken machen und das andere Ende mit kleinen Karabienern versehen oder Boilierings. Die halten auch viel aus.
auf jeden Fall must du die Vorfachspitze über dem Haken nach 20 min erneuern, da das Material an der Stelle schnell Brüchig wird. 
Selbst 30cm Hechte schälen dir das Nylon in weniger als einer Sekunde vom Stahl.
Habe leider kein Foto von dem Vorfach auf das ich ein Fehlbiss von einem Minihecht hatte. Der hatte 3cm Stahl freigelegt.
Deshalb immer Stahl verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Von Rio gibts jetzt auch Stahlvorfach zum Knoten. Leider 5m für 20e.
Das Drenan kostet 20m für 14.90e.
Bei mir gehts am 16.05. wieder los. 
Dir schon mal viel Erfolg
Simon


----------



## sundeule (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Eine zeitlang nahm ich die fertigen/ geflochtenen von Roman Moser. Inzwischen ist mir das bei aller Güte zu teuer. Schwere Hechtstreamer killen irgendwann jedes Material und man muss eh ersetzen.

Meine derzeitige Variante sieht so aus:

ca 1m 45er Monofil; mit Hilfe zweier gegeneinander laufender Grinnerknoten wird geflochtener Stahl direkt verbunden; die Fliege wird direkt mit einem Non-Slip-Monoknot befestigt.
Auf Karabiner usw. verzichte ich inzwischen, da sie m.E. eher Schwachstellen als einen Gewinn darstellen. Beim Fliegenwechsel wird halt ein Stück Stahl abgeschnitten, was nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Würfen kein Nachteil ist.

Ich habe Seven Strand aber auch diverse andere Stahlstrippen verwendet. Das Vorfach sollte geschmeidig (wegen Knoten) und nich zu dünn (wegen der Kräfte beim Werfen) sein.


----------



## VOGO (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich nehme seit Jahren das Vorfach, welches jetzt letztends auf der DVD Pike on Fly vorgestellt wurde:  1,2 m 50er Fluorocarbon, daran ein 40cm langes Stück Stahlseide (7x7 geht auch) mit dem *albright* *knoten* anknoten. Die Fliege wird noch einfacher befestigt: an Ende der Stahlseide einen einfachen Hausfrauenknoten legen und diesen mit der Zange zuziehen. Überstehendes Ende kurz abschneiden. Dann einen Luftknoten ca. 5cm vom Ende machen. Die Fliege aufs Ende fädeln und dann das Ende mit dem Stopperknoten einfach durch den Luftknoten stecken und mit der Zange zuziehen. Das hält bombenfest und bildet eine schöne Schlaufe, in der der Streamer klasse frei spielen kann. Bisher keine Verluste durch Vorfachbruch oder gelöste Knoten.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich finde dass ein 50er Fluo fast schon zu viel ist. Wenn du mal einen Hänger hast, reißt dir vielleicht die Fliegenschnur. Ist mir schon mal passiert. Ich persönlich tapere das Vorfachauf 1,80 Länge (60,45,35) + Stahl bei einer Schnurklasse #7. 
So fein wie möglich. Denn auch Hechte sind oft sehr scheu. Mit der Taperung im Vorfach wirft es sich meiner Meinung nach viel besser.
Mit einem Verbindungsring zwischen Stahl und Mono hast du immer noch eine Tragkraft von rund 6kg. Das reicht in der Regel aus.
Mit freudlichen Grüßen
Simon


----------



## sundeule (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tapere das Vorfachauf 1,80 Länge (60,45,35) + Stahl bei einer Schnurklasse #7.
> So fein wie möglich. Denn auch Hechte sind oft sehr scheu. Mit der Taperung im Vorfach wirft es sich meiner Meinung nach viel besser.Simon


 

Moin Simon!
Ein besser abrollendes Vorfach konnte ich beim Hechtfischen noch nicht erkennen, wenn ich ein getapertes Vorfsch benutze. Bei den schweren Dingern tut es m.E. am Ende nur das Gewicht. Oder fischst Du eher kleine Streamer?


----------



## macke (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich hab es letztes Jahr mal mit 0,40mm Fluocarbon ohne Stahl probiert. Mein Händler meinte "das beisst kein Hecht durch". Habe ein paar Mal das Gegenteil bewiesen und seitdem kommt für mich nurnoch Stahl in Frage!

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

nachdem ich mit hardmono und fluocarbon schon hechtwinzlinge durch abbiss verloren habe fisch ich nur noch stahl.

und zwar dieselben vorfächer wie zum spinnfischen! tragkraft 7 kg, nylonummantelt, mir Karabinerhaken. dann entfällt auch das lästige knoten und in dem karabiner hat der streamer schön spiel.

jetzt rümpft der fliegenpurist die nase, aber warum soll ich mehr aufwand treiben als wenn ein wobbler dranhängt?

und das leichte kopfvoranabstürzen durch das zusatzgewicht werte ich eher als bissfördernd.

ich fange meine hechte übrigends im klasklaren wasser, 1,5 m bis 30 cm flach. so viel zur scheuchwirkung.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Moin Sundeule
Ich fische fast alle Größen. Von der Meerforellenfliege bis hin zum 20cm Monster. 
Ich habe auch mal ein 2m durchgehendes Vorfach benutzt. Hab dann rumprobiert. Ich meine das das Schlagen durch die Taperung ein wenig reduziert wird. Gerade auf engstem Raum im Altarm treffe ich besser unter die Büsche.
An meiner 10er Boron xtr gehe ich sogar auf eine Taperung von 80-60-45 Fluo zurück.
Die 10er fische ich aber hauptsachlich in Flüssen. Da ist die Scheuchwirkung nicht so groß.
Aber wie gesagt hat jeder sein eigenes Rezept.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Simon


----------



## sundeule (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Moin Simon,

wenn Du mit einer 80er und dan noch Fluo beginnst, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Sache ins Rollen kommt.
Auf die Scheuchwirkung ist, glaube ich, selbst bei klarerem Wasser oft gepfiffen.
Schöne Rute#6

TL André


----------



## sebastian.WAF (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Also für hechte und andere Raubfische verwende ich nur Stahlseide. Mir ist noch NIE einer verloren gegangen weil die Seide nicht gehalten hat.  Am besten geht es meiner meinung nach das man einfach eine Monofiele nimmt ca. 40er davon 40cm und dann ungefähr 30cm Stahlseide klaptt immer und die Würfe brechen nicht zusammen weil sich das vorfach durch die schweren Streamer nicht streckt. 

Ich kaufe sie immer hier so wie alles andere was ich brauche:
http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de/shop/index.php?cat=c349_Edelstahlseide---Hechtvorfaecher.html



Tight Lines 
Basti


----------



## ricky9187 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

HOI,

heißt das du hast fliegenschnur und dann ein monovorfach und dann die stahlseide, wie verbindest du das alles und wie lang is das mono u. welche stärke nimmst du.
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## spin-paule (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> HOI,
> 
> heißt das du hast fliegenschnur und dann ein monovorfach und dann die stahlseide, wie verbindest du das alles und wie lang is das mono u. welche stärke nimmst du.
> danke schon mal im voraus



Hi Ricky,

bei mir schaut das Vorfach für schwere Hecht-Streamer so aus:

1. Verbindung: Flugschnur mit Loop an 0,45 mm Mono-Vorfach (ca. 1,20m) mit Albright-Knoten 

2. Verbindung: 0,45 mm Mono an 0,40 mm (ca. 80 cm) mit Blutknoten

3. Verbindung: das Ende der 40er Mono an ein 9kg Pitzenbauer-Ring mit Klammer-Knoten

4. Verbindung: 35er Mono (ca. 60 cm) an den Pitzenbauer-Ring mit Klammer-Knoten

5. Verbindung: 35er Mono an Stahlvorfach (ca. 25cm) mit Albright-Knoten:
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6280/albrightgut.jpg

Faustregel: Gesamtvorfachlänge = +/-Rutenlänge


Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## ricky9187 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

erst mal vielen dank und respekt an den schönen knoten.
ich hätte ein wenig angst das ich die knoten nicht so perfekt hin bekomme weil sind ja schon ne menge knoten und wenn ich pro knoten 5-10 % verlsut hab.

also ich geb zu ich weiß es nicht besser das is nur meine überlegung.


----------



## spin-paule (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Habe vor Jahren die Verbindung hier im Anglerboard kennengelernt und hatte größte Zweifel an der Tragfähigkeit weil ich dachte, dass das Stahlvorfach einschneiden wird.
Dutzende von Hechte (bis zu 90+) später kann ich versichern: 
Bei sauberer Bindung hält der Knoten zuverlässig!
Hier noch ein Link: http://latitudsuranglers.wordpress.com/category/stahlvorfacher-und-knoten/

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Hakumator (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich mache mir das ganz einfach, fische mit 045er Fluorocarbon in 1,5m länge und habe sonst immer ein Stück Kunststoffummanteltes 7mal 7 in 30cm Länge angeknotet. Der Knoten ist super simpel, habe ihn von Geheimnisse der Meerforellen. Damit hatte Klaus Eriksen sein Vorfach fürs Fliegenfischen an der Küste geknotet. Jetzt bin ich sogar schon soweit, das ich ein kleinen Tönnchenwirbel dazwischenschalte, kommt aber kein Stahl mehr dran, sondern Single Strand Titan und an die spitze ein Einhänger. Fange damit zuverlässig meine Hechte und Zander stört es auch nicht. Nie mehr ein zerknickeltes Stahlvorfach.


----------



## MaikP (27. November 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

So geht das ganz gut!
Das Titan kann man Knoten, gringelt nicht, verknickt so gut wie nie, selbst nach einigen Hechten ist es noch gerade.
Gruß MaikP


----------



## Hakumator (27. November 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Schön veranschaulicht, so in etwa mache ich es auch. Ich fische jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr ein und das selbe Vorfach, dass einzige was ich wechsle ist die Monofile Verbindung zur Fliegenschnur. Da das Titan auch leichter ist als Stahl, stört es den lauf des Streamers auch nicht.
Das von mir benutzte ist ähnlich, das hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290840445995...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Joggy (28. November 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich mache das ganze bei mir:

An der Schwimmschnur
60mono 1meter lang,
45mono ca 80cm lang, 
dann folgt eine Stahlseide normalerweise   
ca 40cm 1x7.
Die Schnüre werden an den Loop eingeschlauft und untereinander verwende ich größere PitzbauerRingl.

An der Sinkschnur, 
nur eine 45er Mono  50-1Meter lang und dann 40cm Stahlseide und das ganze verbunden wie oben genannt.


----------



## Neuanderdonau (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



MaikP schrieb:


> So geht das ganz gut!
> Das Titan kann man Knoten, gringelt nicht, verknickt so gut wie nie, selbst nach einigen Hechten ist es noch gerade.
> Gruß MaikP


 
Hi Maik, kannst du mir bitte den Knotennerklären? Und der hält bei Titan?

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Hakumator (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Der Videolink hat zwar nichts mit dem Fliegenfischen zu tun, aber es wird erklärt wie man das Titan knotet. Ich mache den Knoten beim jerken und beim Fliegenfischen, der hält Bombe! Jetzt kannst du einfach das anknoten, was du willst, Einhänger vorne und den Ring als Verbinder.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=539qsgmoVkI


----------



## Neuanderdonau (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Danke, geht ja einfach...


----------



## Bungo (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Tyger Leader ist mit Abstand das beste Vorfach um mit der Fliege auf Hecht zu gehen.
Teuer, aber das einzige Vorfach was bei mir bis heute noch kein Materialversagen an den Tag gelegt hat!

http://www.casting-clinic.de/reports/fliegenfischen_hechtvorfach_montage.php
Hier wird sehr gut beschrieben, wie man alles sauber montiert.


----------



## twitch (15. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Bei uns in der Talsperre fische ich regelmäßig mit der Fliegenrute auf Zander, Hecht und Barsch.
Nach vielen teuren Spezialprodukten, die letztendlich trotzdem nicht das Optimum waren, bin ich bei der folgenden Montage angelangt: 

An die Fliegenschnur wird ein monofiles Vorfach geknotet, das so gewählt wird, dass man es im Falle eines Hängers, ohne Beschädigung der kostbaren Fliegenschnur, zerreißen kann. An das Monovorfach wird ein ganz normales, billiges, mit Quetschhülsen vorbereitetes, grünes Stahlvorfach befestigt, an dessen Ende sich lediglich ein dünndrähtiger, kleiner, aber qualitativ hochwertiger Duolock befindet.
Mit dieser primitiven Montage fange ich regelmäßig Zander am sinkenden Schusskopf, sowie Hechte und Barsche als Beifang.
Gestört hat es die Räuber jedenfalls nie.


----------



## perikles (15. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

hardmono flurocarbon, das reicht bei mir vollkommen


----------



## WK1956 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> hardmono flurocarbon, das reicht bei mir vollkommen


 
Applaus, du bist der Beste!


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Applaus, du bist der Beste!


 
danke danke, :vik::vik: man muss halt das material kennen, und wissen wie man damit fischt


----------



## WK1956 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> danke danke, :vik::vik: man muss halt das material kennen, und wissen wie man damit fischt


 
du bist nicht nur der Beste, du bist der Allerbeste.
Ich verneige mich vor deinem Können, du Herrscher über das Material!


----------



## Angler9999 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Leider sind hier wieder viele Beiträge sinnfrei.

Jeder muss für sich entscheiden ob er beim Fischen auf Hecht sicheres oder nicht sicheres Material benutzt. Hier spielt es keine Rolle ob man mit der Spinnrute, Handleine oder Fliegenrute fischt.

Beim Hechtfischen benötigt man hechtsicheres Material. Hierzu zähle   ich Hardmono und Flourcarbon nicht dazu.

Auch wenn das in vielen Fällen mit andrem Material geklappt hat. Es wurden auch mit 20er Mono bereits Hechte gelandet. 

Für mich ist, ein durch nicht fachgerechtes Material verlorener Fisch einer zuviel.


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Wer noch keinen Hecht auf Fliege gefangen hat, sollte einfach mal die Klappe halten.
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257633

guckst du, also deine aussage stimmt nicht, der hecht hatte den streamer sogar inhaliert, würde sagen, wenn man nix weiss, besser die klappe halten :vik::vik::vik::vik:
ist aber ein klassiker, die leut wissen wenig, treffen aber aussagen.... die einfach falsch sind....bitte die rotmarkierten wörter beachten
ein zeichen von unprofessionalität


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Leider sind hier wieder viele Beiträge sinnfrei.
> 
> Jeder muss für sich entscheiden ob er beim Fischen auf Hecht sicheres oder nicht sicheres Material benutzt. Hier spielt es keine Rolle ob man mit der Spinnrute, Handleine oder Fliegenrute fischt.
> 
> ...



lol, dann müssten die aso leute und viele profis die hier bei uns fischen, alle keine ahnung vom vorfach material haben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWEb581OB78

guckst du, welches material verwendet wird

http://www.aso-angelservice.de/hecht/

es ist immer ein problem wenn amateure oder freizeit angler eine meinung haben, die wenig fachwissen aus der eigenen praxis aufweist


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> es ist immer ein problem wenn amateure oder freizeit angler eine meinung haben, die wenig fachwissen aus der eigenen praxis aufweist




Besonders, wenn diese erst ein Hechtlein von zwei Pfund fangen durften und sich aufgrund dieser Erfahrung in der Lage wähnen, andere beraten zu können.

Aber mal im ernst, welche Stärke hat denn dein FC?


----------



## Angler9999 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Bitte meinen Beitrag noch einmal lesen..... 

von anderen habe ich nichts geschrieben, außer das es jeder selbst wissen muss was er tut.

Provozierende oder darauf hinzielende Worte helfen uns hier nicht weiter.


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Beitrag noch einmal lesen.....
> 
> Leider sind hier wieder viele Beiträge sinnfrei.
> 
> ...



da fühlte ich mich persönlich angesprochen, dass heisst ich fische mit nichtsicheren material und mein beitrag war sinnfrei, deswegen meine antwort


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Besonders, wenn diese erst ein Hechtlein von zwei Pfund fangen durften und sich aufgrund dieser Erfahrung in der Lage wähnen, andere beraten zu können.
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, welche Stärke hat denn dein FC?



sorry ich fange damit nicht nur hechte von 2 pfd sondern auch grosse kaliber, siehe meine fangalben, und was beim spinnfischen und schleppen funktioniert, funktioniert auch beim fliegenfischen oder nicht?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> sorry ich fange damit nicht nur hechte von 2 pfd sondern auch grosse kaliber, siehe meine fangalben, und was beim spinnfischen und schleppen funktioniert, funktioniert auch beim fliegenfischen oder nicht?




Ich sehe in deinen Fangalben keine zehn Hechte, und da ist nicht ein einziger Fisch dabei, den man als groß, geschweige denn als Kaliber bezeichnen könnte. Das sind alles Fritten zwischen 50-80cm.

Aber zurück zu meiner Frage, mit welcher Stärke ziehst du denn deine "Kaliber"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Ich dulde hier keine weitere persönliche Anmache, sonst Punkte.
Der erste Kollege hat schon 10 Tage Pause..


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich sehe in deinen Fangalben keine zehn Hechte, und da ist nicht ein einziger Fisch dabei, den man als groß, geschweige denn als Kaliber bezeichnen könnte. Das sind alles Fritten zwischen 50-80cm.
> 
> Aber zurück zu meiner Frage, mit welcher Stärke ziehst du denn deine "Kaliber"?



sorry, wieder eine unwahre aussage, und so läuft das hier immer ab, viel geschrieben, wenig gewusst....die leute lesen das, überprüfen aber die aussage nicht, und ich muss mir die mühe machen, dass aufzuklären, weil ein user einfach nicht professionell seine aussagen überprüft ob es uberhaupt richtig ist, was er schreibt
andere user hätten dich jetzt zur sau gemacht oder beleidigt, siehst mal wie locker ich bin

allein im tegernsee album habe ich 9stk 

nr. 1 115cn







nr2 92cm






nr 3  1m






nr 4 95cm






nr5 96cm






nr6 93cm






nr7 98cm







nr 8 97cm


----------



## Angler9999 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Den Fischen zuliebe wünsche ich dir das dein, aus meinen Augen nicht hechtsicheres (FC?) Material hält und keiner daran verendet.

Alles ist gesagt ich bin jetzt hier raus.

Petri


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257633
> 
> guckst du, also deine aussage stimmt nicht, der hecht hatte den streamer sogar inhaliert, würde sagen, wenn man nix weiss, besser die klappe halten :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> ist aber ein klassiker, die leut wissen wenig, treffen aber aussagen.... die einfach falsch sind....bitte die rotmarkierten wörter beachten
> ein zeichen von unprofessionalität


Hi,

für mich ist Fluorocarbon und Hardmono nicht Hechtsicher aus eigener Erfahrung und von Kollegen.Und allgemein ist das die große Mehrheit die das so sieht.Das manche damit fischen ist ok nur machen sie fast alle auf Dauer schlechte Erfahrungen damit und verlieren früher oder später einen Fisch ausser man wechselt wirklich andauernd das Vorfach oder fischt extreme dicke Durchmesser.Nur frage ich mich dann wo ist da der Sinn?So wirklich Vorfachscheu sind die Hechte in den meisten Gewässern ja nicht und es gibt auch gute ziemlich unauffälige Stahlvorfächer.Sehe da also keinen Sinn drin wieso man unbedingt Risiken eingehen muss wenn es doch Material gibt was sicher ist.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Den Fischen zuliebe wünsche ich dir das dein, aus meinen Augen nicht hechtsicheres (FC?) Material hält und keiner daran verendet.
> 
> Alles ist gesagt ich bin jetzt hier raus.
> 
> Petri



ok verstehe dich, aber dann müssten dori baumgartner und herbert ziereis alle keine ahnung haben, und mit nicht hechtsicheren material fischen und viele andere profis an unseren klaren seen


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für mich ist Fluorocarbon und Hardmono nicht Hechtsicher aus eigener Erfahrung und von Kollegen.Und allgemein ist das die große Mehrheit die das so sieht.Das manche damit fischen ist ok nur machen sie fast alle auf Dauer schlechte Erfahrungen damit und verlieren früher oder später einen Fisch ausser man wechselt wirklich andauernd das Vorfach oder fischt extreme dicke Durchmesser.Nur frage ich mich dann wo ist da der Sinn?So wirklich Vorfachscheu sind die Hechte in den meisten Gewässern ja nicht und es gibt auch gute ziemlich unauffälige Stahlvorfächer.Sehe da also keinen Sinn drin wieso man unbedingt Risiken eingehen muss wenn es doch Material gibt was sicher ist.
> 
> ...



meine erfahrung sieht anders aus.. würde sonst damit nicht fischen, in den jahren gab es zig hechte die inhaliert haben, aber egal, keine lust den leuten hier zu erklären wie man damit fischt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> sorry, wieder eine unwahre aussage, und so läuft das hier immer ab, viel geschrieben, wenig gewusst....die leute lesen das, überprüfen aber die aussage nicht, und ich muss mir die mühe machen, dass aufzuklären, weil ein user einfach nicht professionell seine aussagen überprüft ob es uberhaupt richtig ist, was er schreibt
> 
> allein im tegernsee album habe ich 9stk



Ich habe auch nur in dein Tegernseealbum geschaut, und da hab ich halt nur Fritten gesehen, sorry für die unprofessionelle Recherche, Mea culpa!

Nun aber zum dritten Mal zurück zu meiner Frage, die du bis jetzt immer noch nicht beantwortet hast, welche Stärke fischst du denn als hechtsicher an der Fliegenrute??


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> ok verstehe dich, aber dann müssten dori baumgartner und herbert ziereis alle keine ahnung haben, und mit nicht hechtsicheren material fischen und viele andere profis an unseren klaren seen


Aber fakt ist doch das sehr viele Menschen mit Hardmono und FC schon Hechte verloren haben weil das Material den Zähnen nicht standgehalten hat.Klar kann auch bei Stahl das Vorfach mal aufgeben durch Materialermüdung etc. nur ist das doch eher die große Ausnahme im Vergleich dazu wie oft das mit Hardmono oder FC passiert.Klar fischen auch einige "Profis" so sollen sie machen.Das sie deshalb keine Ahnung haben meint hier sicher keiner so.Nur gehen sie Risiken ein die sie mit Stahl nicht hätten.Und die ganzen Probleme die es mit Hardmono und FC schon gab und immer geben wird sind doch keine Märchen.


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur in dein Tegernseealbum geschaut, und da hab ich halt nur Fritten gesehen, sorry für die unprofessionelle Recherche, Mea culpa!
> 
> Nun aber zum dritten Mal zurück zu meiner Frage, die du bis jetzt immer noch nicht beantwortet hast, welche Stärke fischst du denn als hechtsicher an der Fliegenrute??



würde mal sagen selbst erfahrungen sammeln und austesten  kein problem bin ich gewöhnt von den leuten hier, unprofessionell zu schreiben,
bei dir sieht man z.B kein einziges fangfoto, auch noch so eine sache, da wird man angewixxt, von leuten die selbst kein einziges foto hochladen und selbst total anonym sind, was fängst den du so? nur kapitale meter hechte?im bodden wahrscheinlich


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Aber fakt ist doch das sehr viele Menschen mit Hardmono und FC schon Hechte verloren haben weil das Material den Zähnen nicht standgehalten hat.Klar kann auch bei Stahl das Vorfach mal aufgeben durch Materialermüdung etc. nur ist das doch eher die große Ausnahme im Vergleich dazu wie oft das mit Hardmono oder FC passiert.Klar fischen auch einige "Profis" so sollen sie machen.Das sie deshalb keine Ahnung haben meint hier sicher keiner so.Nur gehen sie Risiken ein die sie mit Stahl nicht hätten.Und die ganzen Probleme die es mit Hardmono und FC schon gab und immer geben wird sind doch keine Märchen.




nur ja ich bin nicht "sehr viele menschen" das macht es aus

man muss wissen, wie man damit fischt, wo die grenzen und möglichkeiten liegen, und das wissen die profis, der edit der normale amateur halt leider nicht, und der schreibt dann meistens seine meinung in foren, meine nicht dich damit


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

So wie Du auch so ein Forenschreiber bist, noch dazu mit genügend Verwarnungen zumindest bei uns.

Andere als Sonntags-und Freizeitangler zu verunglimpfen, ist definitiv das vorletzte Mal, dass Du Dich hier nicht an den Ton hälst........


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

habs geändert, für mich ist sonntags und freizeitangler keine beleidigung, sondern einfach nur ein ausdruck, das es angler gibt die sehr wenig angeln...

habe mich daran gehalten an diese regel
Wobei es mir bis heute unbegreiflich ist - gerade wenn es emotional wird - dass so viele User den Konjunktiv oder die persönliche Einschränkung nicht zu kennen scheinen. 

sprich ich habe keinen persönlich angegriffen, sondern es generell geschrieben, sonntagsangler ist kein kraftausdruck, also sowas ist doch eine kleinigkeit
uff ich merke ich bin wieder in deutschland,an boshaftigkeit, gehässigkeit, respektlosigkeit muss ich mich wieder gewöhnen


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> nur ja ich bin nicht "sehr viele menschen" das macht es aus
> 
> man muss wissen, wie man damit fischt, wo die grenzen und möglichkeiten liegen, und das wissen die profis, der edit der normale amateur halt leider nicht, und der schreibt dann meistens seine meinung in foren, meine nicht dich damit


Also meinst du ja quasi alle die mit FC und Hardmono zum gezielten Hechtfischen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben sind Anfänger und wissen nicht was sie tun?


Was fischt du denn überhaupt für Material und in welchem Durchmesser.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

@Perikles: Mal quer gefragt - Wieviele Hechte von den von dir aufgeführten wurden denn mit Fliege und FC gefangen? bei einigen ist seh ich die spinnrute im HG?!

Und auch mich würde mal interessieren, welche Stärke du fischst...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> würde mal sagen selbst erfahrungen sammeln und austesten
> 
> Die habe ich schon zur genüge gesammelt, aber so hab ich mir das schon gedacht, was konkretes kommt dann nicht, wie auch, welches FC, was ein Fliegenfischer beim Hechtangeln verwenden könnte, wäre denn auch nur ansatzweise als temporär hechtsicher zu bezeichnen, 1mm+ Gekringel etwa, vor 'nem Streamer??
> 
> ...



In der Tat, Fotos lade ich keine hoch, daß liegt zum einen an negativen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit, zum anderen hat auch nicht jeder das Geltungsbedürfnis, und nicht zuletzt bin ich sehr hässlich!

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich schon reichlich negative Erfahrungen mit FC gemacht, auch mit dem hier schon so oft beworbenen 0.55er FC, welches mir unmittelbar in der Testphase zwei Abbisse beschert hat, etliche Jahre Boddenerfahrung haben ihr übriges dazu beigetragen, mit sehr viel stärkerem FC.
Aber wahrscheinlich sind Erfahrungen mit kapitalen Boddenhechten nur der Tatsache geschuldet, daß die dort oben den ganzen Freizeitanglern von alleine in's Boot springen und die Leute nur nicht wissen, wie man FC vernünftig fischt.



Aalredl schrieb:


> @Perikles: Mal quer gefragt - Wieviele Hechte von den von dir aufgeführten wurden denn mit Fliege und FC gefangen? bei einigen ist seh ich die spinnrute im HG?!
> 
> Und auch mich würde mal interessieren, welche Stärke du fischst...



Hat er doch verlinkt, einen.
Wäre ein zweiter dazu gekommen, hätte man es in einem weiteren "Back with a Riesenknall-Trööt" hier lesen können.

Auf die Stärkenangabe, die für Fliegenfischer praktikabel sein soll, bin ich immer noch gespannt.


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> @perikles
> Welches Hardmono/FC verwendest Du?
> Suche noch etwas Haltbares für die Oberflächenfischerei.



http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-kunstkoder-vorfach.html

jackson hard leader


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, Fotos lade ich keine hoch, daß liegt zum einen an negativen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit, zum anderen hat auch nicht jeder das Geltungsbedürfnis, und nicht zuletzt bin ich sehr hässlich!
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich schon reichlich negative Erfahrungen mit FC gemacht, auch mit dem hier schon so oft beworbenen 0.55er FC, welches mir unmittelbar in der Testphase zwei Abbisse beschert hat, etliche Jahre Boddenerfahrung haben ihr übriges dazu beigetragen, mit sehr viel stärkerem FC.
> Aber wahrscheinlich sind Erfahrungen mit kapitalen Boddenhechten nur der Tatsache geschuldet, daß die dort oben den ganzen Freizeitanglern von alleine in's Boot springen und die Leute nur nicht wissen, wie man FC vernünftig fischt.
> ...



dann war es das falsche material in den händen eines falschen anglers, am falschen ort, mit falscher angeltechnik, so einfach ist des, könnte erklären wo die fehler lagen, aber warum? bringt nix, die leute wissen es besser, dann sollen sie nicht damit fischen, fängt schon damit an das die meisten fc und hardmono mit quetschhülsen schrotten, und sich dann wundern das der fisch weg ist


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @Perikles: Mal quer gefragt - Wieviele Hechte von den von dir aufgeführten wurden denn mit Fliege und FC gefangen? bei einigen ist seh ich die spinnrute im HG?!
> 
> Und auch mich würde mal interessieren, welche Stärke du fischst...



mit streamer leider nur kleine, beim beifang beim barsch angeln
die meisten hechte fange ich beim schleppen und jiggen, allerdings hatte ich genug inhalierte vorfächer mit barsch ködern, und da hats gehalten, was für einen 5cm miniwobbler im schlund gilt, gilt auch für streamer die inhaliert werden


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, Fotos lade ich keine hoch, daß liegt zum einen an negativen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit, zum anderen hat auch nicht jeder das Geltungsbedürfnis, und nicht zuletzt bin ich sehr hässlich!



aber 3780 beiträge posten, hat das nichts mit deinem geltungsbedürniss und miteilungsbedürfniss zu tun? warum schreibt man soviel? gehst du soviel angeln? ich habe seit 2005 gerade mal 1082 geschrieben, und wenn ich themen mit fangbilder mache, dann nur um den leuten hier was zu bieten, weil langweilige texter gibts genug, die nur schreiben, ich würde mich freuen, wenn es viel bunter würde, sprich viele fotos viele schöne berichte, aber von den hauptusern kommt in dieser richtung kaum was


----------



## Bungo (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Aber fakt ist doch das sehr viele Menschen mit Hardmono und FC schon Hechte verloren haben weil das Material den Zähnen nicht standgehalten hat.Klar kann auch bei Stahl das Vorfach mal aufgeben durch Materialermüdung etc. nur ist das doch eher die große Ausnahme im Vergleich dazu wie oft das mit Hardmono oder FC passiert.Klar fischen auch einige "Profis" so sollen sie machen.Das sie deshalb keine Ahnung haben meint hier sicher keiner so.Nur gehen sie Risiken ein die sie mit Stahl nicht hätten.Und die ganzen Probleme die es mit Hardmono und FC schon gab und immer geben wird sind doch keine Märchen.



Dankeschön!

FC und Hardmono ist nicht Hechtsicher, Basta!

Ich kenne einige Gewässer da ist zurecht Titan, Stahl oder ein vergleichbares Material vorgeschrieben.
Entschuldigung bitte, aber was hat es damit zu tun wie man fischt? Bei schnellem strippen ist die Gefahr, dass der Streamer tief inhaliert wird geringer, aber immernoch gegeben.
Wenn ein Hecht inhaliert, dann inhaltiert er und wenn dann 30cm Vorfach weg sind, dann sind sie nunmal weg. Und irgendwo auf dem 30cm die im Maul sind, wird sich schon ein passender Zahn finden.

Bei einem 30cm langen Wobbler mit 3 Drillingen sieht das anders aus, der Fisch kann das Ding eigentlich nicht inhalieren, aber wenn ein großer Hecht auf einen Streamer trifft, dann ist er im Schlund verschwunden. Selbst das heilige Mason Hardmono in 50lbs, was mir extrem angepriesen wurde hat es mir damals zerfetzt.

Leute die beim Hechtfischen mit der Fliege gezielt FC oder Hartmono verwenden handeln unverantwortlich und nehmen billigend in Kauf, dass ein Hecht elendig an dem verschluckten Haken zugrunde geht oder ewig mit dem Ding im Maul leben muss.
Und wozu das alles? Weil ihr dann vielleicht einen Fisch mehr fangt, der das Stahl gemieden hätte? Daumen hoch...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> dann war es das falsche material in den händen eines falschen anglers, am falschen ort, mit falscher angeltechnik, so einfach ist des,
> 
> Lassen wir das falsche Material außen vor, ich habe alles mögliche getestet, daß ich der falsche Angler bin, kann gut sein, aber was mich jetzt doch interessiert, ist der richtige Ort für FC, offensichtlich war ich am falschen, über die Technik darfst du auch gerne noch paar Worte verlieren...
> 
> fängt schon damit an das die meisten fc und hardmono mit quetschhülsen schrotten, und sich dann wundern das der fisch weg ist



Das Material, was du unten empfiehlst, ist aber mit Quetschhülsen verarbeitet...|kopfkrat



perikles schrieb:


> http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-kunstkoder-vorfach.html
> 
> jackson hard leader




edit:

Und in welcher Stärke verwendest du es, die eleganten 3,7 kg Tragkraft oder doch das mächtige mit 15,2 kg, was in der Stärke einen Durchmesser von ca. 0.45mm haben dürfte....


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Bungo schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> 
> Entschuldigung bitte, aber was hat es damit zu tun wie man fischt? .
> ...



sehr viel, man kann vieles beeinflussen, aber dafür muss man sich die mühe machen, zu analysieren warum und wie der hecht ein vorfach kappen kann


----------



## perikles (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das Material, was du unten empfiehlst, ist aber mit Quetschhülsen verarbeitet...|kopfkrat



ja es ging auch um das material, frage war welches material ich verwende
dann eben die 10m rolle als link, ohne quetschhülse

http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-vorfachmaterial-10-m.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> sehr viel, man kann vieles beeinflussen, aber dafür muss man sich die mühe machen, zu analysieren warum und wie der hecht ein vorfach kappen kann




Und du läßt uns an deinen reichhaltigen Erfahrungen teilhaben???


----------



## WK1956 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> sehr viel, man kann vieles beeinflussen, aber dafür muss man sich die mühe machen, zu analysieren warum und wie der hecht ein vorfach kappen kann


 
Mein Angelgott!
Ich knie in Ehrfurcht nieder und bete dich an.
Du der den Hecht und das Material beherrscht, erleuchte mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Bevors wieder ausartet und ich die Geduld verliere, zum erinnern, für ALLE:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich dulde hier keine weitere persönliche Anmache, sonst Punkte.
> Der erste Kollege hat schon 10 Tage Pause..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> dann war es das falsche material in den händen eines falschen anglers, am falschen ort, mit falscher angeltechnik, so einfach ist des, könnte erklären wo die fehler lagen




@Thomas

Ohne persönlich zu werden, aber das oben hätte ich wirklich gerne explizit erklärt.
Offensichtlich sind Leute, die Hechte mit 0.40er FC verlieren nur zu doof und am falschen Gewässer.


----------



## spin-paule (17. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Das Hardmono nicht hechtsicher ist, habe ich vor vielen Jahren beim Zanderfischen am Rhein erlebt. Folglich benutze ich seitdem ausschließlich Stahl um der Waidgerechtigkeit meinen Tribut zu zollen.
Und WIE der Hecht den Streamer schnappt, ist nicht vorhersehbar. Zu +/- 90% im vorderen Bereich gehakt - aber auch ab und zu extrem tief inhaliert. 
Meiner Ansicht nach ist eine "Scheuchwirkung" des Vorfachs gerade beim Hechtstreamern kaum gegeben. Viel wesentlicher ist doch der Führungsstil des Streamers. Klar, ich kann nicht wissen, wieviele Hechte ich mit meinem Stahlvorfach vergrämt habe... es bleiben für mich aber immer noch Dutzende von Hechte als "Beweis", dass es auch mit Stahl funzt. 

Mein Appell: verzichtet doch bitte auf Hardmono.

TL
Paul


----------



## bissfieber (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Kurze Frage zum flexonit. Hab am Anfang des Threads gelesen, dass flexonit nicht soooo gut sein soll. Warum? Habs mir gestern gekauft. Bin Anfänger im Hecht-Fliegenfischen.


----------



## magi (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



perikles schrieb:


> http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-kunstkoder-vorfach.html
> 
> jackson hard leader



Das ist doch (hoffentlich) ein Scherz, oder? Ob Meterware oder fertig konvektioniert..Völlig daneben!!!##


----------



## dreampike (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Hallo Magi, es steht ja auch nicht "Hechtvorfach", sondern "Raubfischvorfach"!!! Es ist definitiv bißfest bei Raubfischen, wenn es sich um Barsche, Makrelen oder Zander handelt. Für Hechte ist es völlig ungeeignet, es fallen aber leider immer wieder Leute auf diese irreführende Werbung herein...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Hallo Foxfischer, 

für mich ist 7x7 Flexonit in 0,36mm seit Jahren mit Abstand das beste Vorfach zum Hechtfischen, egal ob mit Fliege oder mit Spinngerät: Es ist verhältnismäßig preiswert (ich bestelle immer die 100m Spule für ca. 120€, da kommt mich ein 80cm-Vorfach auf ca. 1 €), leicht zu verarbeiten (ich mache relativ einfache Knoten, hält bombenfest), durch die braune Farbe relativ unauffällig und hält recht viel aus. Natürlich verkringelt es, wenn sich der Köder irgendwo herumwickelt und ich zu fest anziehe. Natürlich muss ich ab und zu kontrollieren, ob es einen Knick hat und die Drähte beschädigt sind. Aber das ist überschaubarer Aufwand. Mein Freund fischt in 1 Woche Irland meist mit einem Vorfach durch, fängt Dutzende von großen Hechten und das Flexonit hält und hält... FC in 0,80 kommt nur an die Spinnrute bei seeeeehr klarem Wasser und starkem Befischungsdruck, dann aber auch in ausreichender Länge (bis 2,50m, beim Schleppen noch länger) und nur geknotet, ohne Hülsen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo Magi, es steht ja auch nicht "Hechtvorfach", sondern "Raubfischvorfach"!!! Es ist definitiv bißfest bei Raubfischen, wenn es sich um Barsche, Makrelen oder Zander handelt. Für Hechte ist es völlig ungeeignet, es fallen aber leider immer wieder Leute auf diese irreführende Werbung herein...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Ich teile deine Meinung völlig. 

 Es handelt sich jedoch keineswegs um irreführende Werbung, sondern der Anbieter behauptet tatsächlich, dass das Material hechtsicher ist:

http://www.cebbra.de/mediaroot/Cebbra/assets/basic-html/page232.html

 Zitat:
 "Kunstköder-Vorfach für Hecht und Großhecht. Material: Jackson STL-FLUORO-CARBON"

 Das Zeug wird auch genau so vermarktet.


----------



## dreampike (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

Danke für die Info, es ist doch erstaunlich, wie hier auf Kosten der Fische (nämlich derjenigen, die abreißen und verrecken) Werbung gemacht wird. Wer sich nicht auskennt, kauft den Scheiß und fischt damit, als wäre es hechtsicher...


----------



## Angler9999 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

So sehe ich das auch. Auch wenn es einige oder viele Male gut geht. Irgendwann ist es dann soweit und das wäre vorab zu verhindern.


----------



## bissfieber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*

@ dreampike
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Dann werde ich es auch mit Flexonit versuchen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. April 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Oder willst du einfach nur sinnlos provozieren/flamen?
> |wavey:



Ich glaube, mit dem Provozieren hat es sich turnusgemäß mal wieder. Dauert wahrscheinlich ein Vierteljahr, bis es wieder heißt: Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... |uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vorfach für das Hecht Fliegenfischen?????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> 0.60er Tectan Hard Mono nach einem Überbiss eines 65er Hechtes.
> Die vollen 30cm Vorfach sahen danach so aus.
> Spätestens ab 90-100cm Größe ist's dann nur noch Glückssache, ob er das Vorfach erwischt oder nicht.
> 5 Hechte zuvor zB war das Hard Mono ohne Kratzer, da nur der hintere Drilling am 12er Jerkbait erwischt wurde.
> ...


 

 Interessantes Fotto |supergri

 Das kannst Du sicherlich mal abspeichern, denn 
 im Forum "Raubfisch" wird das elende Thema ja mindestens
 10x im Jahr diskutiert.


----------

